# when to stop



## kkms (Oct 17, 2008)

hi everyone!!

i was just wondering when you stopped feeding your puppies the puppy food. i have heard differnt things and was looking for some more advise.

thanks
kris


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

I've never given "puppy" food to either of mine. We started with Canidae ALS but when they changed the formula we switched over to Nutro Naturals Lamb & Rice and they're doing very well on it.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I stopped at 5 months


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

me too Brady was eating the adult food anyway and Vet told me it was ok


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

I stopped at one year of age.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: when to stop feeding puppy food*

I'm wondering the same thing. Just switched Otto from Canidae to Fromm puppy. He's 6 months this sunday.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

*Re: when to stop feeding puppy food*

My lab had gotten puppy food until 9 mo and my gsd wasn't on it at all


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

*Re: when to stop feeding puppy food*

i'm wondering now because I just switched from Natural Balance (general formula) to Orijen and didn't know which formula to use (large breed puppy, puppy, or their adult formula). The store recommended the large breed puppy and bag says to feed until 15 months. way too long? not sure. she's 9 months now.


----------



## kkms (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: when to stop feeding puppy food*

so it looks like a mixed bag of opinions here. keep them coming i am looking forward to hearing what everyone has to say. 

niko is 19 weeks and the vet told dh last night to feed according to the bag directions however most puppy foods say until 12 months don't know if we can switch now and be ok or if we should wait. i am really trying to do right by this puppy!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: when to stop feeding puppy food*

Nikon's never had puppy food I don't think. When I visited at 4 weeks he was getting some goat's milk and we got some soft treats. They didn't really know what to do, I think Julie said it was their first time eating treats. When I picked him up he was on Nature's Variety Prairie kibble. He is on that and slowly getting California Natural mixed in since that's what my other dogs eat. He's had good poops since day one. My understanding is that puppy food can actually be bad for large breeds? They take longer to mature physically and need to grow slowly.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

*Re: when to stop feeding puppy food*

i want to bump this because I am confused! 
I'm getting mixed answers all over the place. I guess it depends on how they do. If Riley starts growing again like a weed I guess I will put her on the adult formula? 

this issue is so confusing!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: when to stop feeding puppy food*

I'm confused too and hoping others will chime in!

Otto (6months on sunday) was on Canidae ALS, I just switched him to FROMM Puppy so he's eating 1/2 from and half canidae this week.

I have a call into the breeder to see what she says too.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: when to stop feeding puppy food*

If he was on ALS I would not switch back to a puppy food, no reason. An "ALS" is fine for puppies.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

*Re: when to stop feeding puppy food*

Liesje, I think the issue is that Canidae is ALS but FROMM is not. So should Jenn switch to a FROMM adult or puppy since ALS is no longer an option.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: when to stop feeding puppy food*

That's exactly my question. The petstore guy is pretty knowledgeable, he said I should go with the puppy food. Still haven't heard back from the breeder - got home from a walk and the message light was flashing. I thought COOL but it was just some head hunter.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: when to stop feeding puppy food*

I would. But that's just based on so many people telling me puppy food is unnecessary at best for a GSD. I just asked the breeder, who has been breeding GSDs for over 30 years and has never used a puppy food. I think some puppy foods have too much of certain things, and GSDs need to grow slowly. Some of the kibbles I've been using don't even have puppy formulas.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never fed puppy food to my pups.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Jenn,
Wondering what you decided with?


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

We stopped puppy food at 4 months and Jesse was put on Canidae ALS but when they changed the formula we switched Timberwolf, but Jesse didn't do so well on it after a while (runs) and then moved him onto Orijen - doing amazing on it.


----------

